# Carrot Tops--toxic terror?



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anybody out there might know anything about the toxicity of carrot tops. Are they dangerous to eat or just really unpleasent? If they are somewhat toxic are the miniature versions less so?

Thanks in advance,

Al


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 16, 2007)

:lol:I hope not. I usually buy the more expensive "bunch" carrots just to give our bunny the greens. :lips:No they are not toxic just bitter.

canadingirl:lol:


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I often put carrot tops in soup, when i find carrots with the tops. I make a nice winter potato, carrot and onion soup. Never made me sick. Not bitter either. sort of like parsley?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Don't you know? Carrot-Top IS the devil.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Anneke,

Well, that's not the first thing I expected to see upon waking up this morning. Note to self: coffee first, then internet.

Thanks for the responses. That's kind of what I expected (and hoped for, since I do use the greens to make a cheep infused oil on occasion!). 

--Al


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Allan,

Carrots are part of the parsley family. (probably KYH knows more).
Nevertheless this link I found could be of interest:
http://www.ohsu.edu/poison/documents...oxicPlants.pdf
In brief: carrot green are considered mildly toxic concerning children.

But this post was interesting:
all about the ferny leaves of carrot s - Harvest Forum - GardenWeb

And this site has tons of info.
The Wild Carrot - Queen Annes Lace
Quote: Extreme caution must be used when collecting wild carrots; they closely resemble poisonous water hemlock (cicuta maculata), poison hemlock (conium maculatum) and fool's parsley (aethusa cynapium), all of which can be deadly. It was poison hemlock, that Socrates was compelled to take. Fortunately, there is a simple way to tell the difference.

That said I think domestic carrot greens are ok (maybe not for children). The fact they are bitter prevents one from putting too much. Should be used like parsley. Be careful when picking wild carrots because wild hemlock is poisonous and their leaves resemble those of carrots.

Luc H


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

This thread brought back memories of being told ever since, way back when, once upon a time; when I was a small, but adorable child, that the carrot tops were poison. 

It's one of the things you are told to accept, like "don't slam the door the cake will fall," or "eat your brread crust so your hair gets curly." 

I never wanted curly hair, so immediatly set about proving that one as true. 

We ate the cake no matter what it looked like, but I always had my suspicions as Mom was a terrible cook. 

I never worked up my courage to test the carrot tops, I could never get them to tell me what might happen, so I had a baseline for my test results.


----------



## lawngrub49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Funny you should ask. I always wondered about carrot tops. Just learned this information today...

There is some debate about whether you can eat the green leaves. 

Despite the presence of celery and carrots in the carrot family of Apiaceae ("umbellifers"), many other members of the famil







y are highly poisonous, but not carrot.

*They ARE edible* and are highly nutritive, rich in protein, minerals and vitamins. The tops of the carrots are loaded with potassium which can make them bitter, so the use of them in food is limited, but there some ideas and recipes below. The tops are antiseptic and can be juiced and used as a mouthwash.

However, it is edible, so you may mix some in with a mixed lettuce salad. You may also use it for garnish. Combine your common sense and your creative skills, and invent something! That's what makes cooking fun. It is a form of art. Carrot greens are high in vitamin K, which is lacking in the carrot itself. 

Carrot tops are an outstanding source of chlorophyll, the green pigment that studies have shown to combat the growth of tumours. Chlorophyll contains cleansing properties that purify the blood, lymph nodes, and adrenal glands. Scientists have been unable to synthesize chlorophyll in the laboratory, but green plant foods contain sufficient quantities to protect the human body.

The leaves do contain furocoumarins that may cause allergic contact dermatitis from the leaves, especially when wet. Later exposure to the sun may cause mild photodermatitis. (This is NOT the same as 'poisonous' - it will only affect susceptible people with allergies to the plant. Some people have the same reaction to yarrow, ragwort, chamomile etc.)

There is a distinct difference between toxins and allergens. Carrots (Daucus carota), whether wild or domesticated, are not toxic, they are allergenic. This is like peanuts, which are not toxic but can kill those who are allergic to them.
*It is however important that any wild plant be positively identified before it is used for food. * 

The tiny tops have tiny almost feathery branches. Carrot seedlings look a lot like bindweed. It takes a while to figure out the differences. Bindweed is redder and the leaf arrangement looks sort of branchy. 

Also watch the video link on the cultivation page. 

Information copied from the following website.

http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/carrotops.html


----------

